# sample (music)



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

In music, sampling is the act of taking a portion, or sample, of one sound recording and reusing it as an instrument or a sound recording in a different song or piece.
​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(music)

Φυσικά, όλα τα σχετικά σάιτ το χρησιμοποιούν στα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να βρω μια απόδοση, καθώς το έχω ως μετοχή που λειτουργεί ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός σε ουσιαστικό, κάπως έτσι: _*it was a sampled, looped song that reminded me of something. *_Μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

Αν η πιάτσα λέει σάμπλινγκ, ίσως χρειαστεί να φτιάξεις επίθετο _σαμπλαρισμένο_... _Ήταν ένα σαμπλαρισμένο, επαναλαμβανόμενο τραγούδι..._


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

Είμαι μεταξύ σαμπλαρισμένου και μιξαρισμένου, για να σου πω την αληθεια.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν η πιάτσα λέει σάμπλινγκ, ίσως χρειαστεί να φτιάξεις επίθετο _σαμπλαρισμένο_... _Ήταν ένα σαμπλαρισμένο, επαναλαμβανόμενο τραγούδι..._



H πιάτσα δεν λέει μόνο σάμπλινγκ, λέει και σαμπλάρω, σαμπλαρισμένο κλπ. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει τύχη πια ένα μετάφρασμα, τον πήρε τον αγώνα στα χαρτιά το σαμπλάρω επειδή ο αντίπαλος δεν ήρθε στην ώρα του στο γήπεδο.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Είμαι μεταξύ σαμπλαρισμένου και μιξαρισμένου, για να σου πω την αληθεια.



Δεν είναι το ίδιο το μιξαρισμένο. Το σαμπλαρισμένο έχει κομμάτια από άλλα κομμάτια γι' αυτό και «θυμίζει κάτι» στον ομιλητή.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

Α, ευχαριστώ. Πάω να ρωτήσω και για το λουπάρω :)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2015)

Λουπάρει ένα κομμάτι που σβήνει στο τέλος και επανέρχεται. Όπως η _Μαύρη Θάλασσα_ του Σαββόπουλου. Πρωτοπόροι οι Μπητλς και στο σάμπλινγκ (I'm the walrus) και στο λουπάρισμα (Strawberry fields for ever, Helter skelter), προλαβαίνω να πω πριν εμφανιστεί ο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό βρίσκουμε λήμμα _σαμπγούφερ_ (με παραπομπή στο λ. _υπογούφερ_) αλλά όχι _σαμπλάρω_. Τα άλλα δεν τα κοιτάζω καν. Άβυσσος τα αρχεία των λεξικογράφων... :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

Οπότε, δεν θα σας ενοχλούσε να τα δείτε γραμμένα έτσι σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο; Ρωτάω γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι όροι της σύγχρονης μουσικής είναι αγγλικά δάνεια και παρόλο που κάποιοι έχουν αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά, είναι τόσο δύστροπες που δεν μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις εύκολα. Προς το παρόν, ας πούμε, γράφω _λούπα_, _σκατ_, _ντουμπλάρω_ και άλλα παρόμοια.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2015)

«Ήταν ένα σαμπλαρισμένο, λουπαρισμένο τραγούδι που κάτι μου θύμιζε» ηχεί λίγο άσχημα. Οπότε παραλλαγές:
«Το τραγούδι ήταν μια σαμπλαρισμένη λούπα που κάτι μου θύμιζε»
«Ήταν ένα τραγούδι με λούπες και σαμπλαρίσματα που κάτι μου θύμιζε»


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Προς το παρόν, ας πούμε, γράφω _λούπα_, _σκατ_, _ντουμπλάρω_ και άλλα παρόμοια.



Ειδικά η λούπα και το ντουμπλάρω νομίζω πως είναι τόσο τρέχοντες όροι που δεν θα χτυπούσαν άσχημα σε κανέναν.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 1, 2015)

.....
+1 χ πάρα μα πάρα πολλές φορές σ' αυτά που λέει ο pidyo.
Εκτός από το: _«Το τραγούδι ήταν μια σαμπλαρισμένη λούπα που κάτι μου θύμιζε»_.
Αλλά ναι στο: _«Το τραγούδι *είχε* μια σαμπλαρισμένη λούπα που κάτι μου θύμιζε»_.

Η πιάτσα προτιμάει το _σαμπλάρω_ από το _κάνω σάμπλινγκ_, γενικά προτιμά να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη ελληνοποιημένη.

Επίσης, το μιξάρισμα (mixing) είναι ακριβώς ότι λέει η λέξη, η συνένωση ποικίλων διαφορετικών ανεξάρτητων ήχων / ηχογραφήσεων (καναλιών, στη γλώσσα του στούντιο, που, π.χ., άλλο έχει την κιθάρα, άλλο το μπάσο, άλλο το ταμπούρο, άλλο τη μπότα, άλλο ένα πιατίνι, άλλα μπορεί να έχουν τις λούπες κλπ.), η μίξη τους.

Το σαμπλάρισμα είναι (περίπου) αυτό που γράφτηκε στην αρχή του νήματος, παίρνεις ένα μέρος από προϋπάρχοντα ηχητικά δεδομένα (όχι μόνο μουσικές ηχογραφήσεις) και τα εισάγεις στη δική σου δημιουργία (κατά τη μίξη). Λούπα είναι η επανάληψη ενός (σχετικά σύντομου) τμήματος από το διαθέσιμο μουσικό υλικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Οπότε, δεν θα σας ενοχλούσε να τα δείτε γραμμένα έτσι σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο; Ρωτάω γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι όροι της σύγχρονης μουσικής είναι αγγλικά δάνεια και παρόλο που κάποιοι έχουν αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά, είναι τόσο δύστροπες που δεν μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις εύκολα. Προς το παρόν, ας πούμε, γράφω _λούπα_, _σκατ_, _ντουμπλάρω_ και άλλα παρόμοια.



Δύστροπες; Θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο να πούμε ότι η επίσημη ελληνική είναι «δειγματοληπτημένα».


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

_Βλαμμένες_ ήθελα να γράψω αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι θα με μαλώσεις και είπα να είμαι ευγενική :) Και πέρα από την πλάκα, τα λέω τα εξελληνισμένα σε κάτι φίλους μουσικούς που με βοηθούν με αυτή τη μετάφραση και πρώτα παραξενεύονται, όταν αναγνωρίσουν τον όρο γελάνε και μετά μου λένε ότι «εμείς δεν το λέμε αυτό».


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και πέρα από την πλάκα, τα λέω τα εξελληνισμένα σε κάτι φίλους μουσικούς που με βοηθούν με αυτή τη μετάφραση και πρώτα παραξενεύονται, όταν αναγνωρίσουν τον όρο γελάνε και μετά μου λένε ότι «εμείς δεν το λέμε αυτό».



Έκαστος εις το είδος του. Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, π.χ., θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτείς αυτούς τους μουσικούς:

*Σαμπλάρω* δείγματα με τη ζωή που κουβαλάνε
Είναι παράνομο γι' αυτό και με γλυκομεθάνε
Δένω τους στίχους έξω απ' το μπουντρούμι μου,
Χεριάζω χρόνο και γεια σας και τρώω τη μούρη μου
(Active Member)

Θυμάμαι το 'λεγες μόδα
Το 'χες πει ντάπα ντούπα
Μα σου 'σπασε τα μούτρα η δολοφόνος *λούπα*
(Terror X Crew)






Active Member - Το τίμημα






Terror X Crew - 2 Mc 1 Dj


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> +1 χ πάρα μα πάρα πολλές φορές σ' αυτά που λέει ο pidyo.
> ...
> Nαι στο: _«Το τραγούδι *είχε* μια σαμπλαρισμένη λούπα που κάτι μου θύμιζε»_.



Ποντάρω τα ρέστα μου τσιτάροντας τον Ντόμινο που προμοτάρει τον Π2. :up:



drsiebenmal said:


> Στο Χρηστικό βρίσκουμε λήμμα _σαμπγούφερ_ (με παραπομπή στο λ. _υπογούφερ_) αλλά όχι _σαμπλάρω_. Τα άλλα δεν τα κοιτάζω καν. Άβυσσος τα αρχεία των λεξικογράφων... :)



Σαμπλάρω από τη Λεξιλογία και μιξάρω:



nickel said:


> *σαμπλάρω* [sampláro] (σάμπλαρα κ. σαμπλάρισα, μππ. σαμπλαρισμένος) : (λαϊκ.) συγκεντρώνω αποσπάσματα από μουσικό έργο ή άλλο αρχείο ήχου για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω στη σύνθεση μουσικού έργου, ρυθμού κ.λπ.: _Αφού σαμπλάρισε ολόκληρο το τραγούδι, ο Jupp άλλαξε τις στροφές και τον τόνο της φωνής, αναδομώντας εντελώς τη μελωδία, κάνοντας το νεκρό τραγουδιστή να ερμηνεύσει ένα κομμάτι ολοκαίνουργιο._ (από μπλογκ) || (κατ' επέκτ. ή μτφ.) ερανίζομαι, συγκεντρώνω αποσπάσματα για να τα αξιοποιήσω σε μια νέα σύνθεση: _Κι έτσι το Αβαταρ, ερανιζόμενο και σαμπλάροντας κάθε πτυχή της επικής ποπ, των υπερβατικών ενοράσεων, της οικολογικής ρομαντικής αφήγησης, των διεπιστημονικών συνθέσεων, από την υπόθεση Γαία του Τζ. Λάβλοκ έως τη Νοόσφαιρα του Τεγιάρ ντε Σαρντέν, κατορθώνει μια προπαγάνδα εύληπτη, και γι’ αυτό λυσιτελή_. (Ν. Ξυδάκης) [ΕΤΥΜ. αγγλ. _sample_ «δείγμα· δοκιμάζω, ενεργώ δειγματοληψία» -άρω] — *σαμπλάρισμα* (το).
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι, όταν θα χαθεί η άμεση σύνδεση με το αγγλικό, θα αρχίσουν κάποιοι να το προφέρουν [sambláro], σαν το «κομπλάρω».



_Θ' αρχίσουν_ να το προφέρουν [sambláro]; Γιατί, όποιος το λέει στα ελληνικά, όχι στα προφισιενσικά, νομίζεις πως το 'χει πει ποτέ αλλιώς; Σαμ-πλάρω, δηλαδή; Εδώ το «σαν + π-» το λέμε «σαμπ-», στο -μπλα- θα κολλήσουμε; Σάμπως είμαστε εγγλεζάκια ή αμερικανάκια; 

Σαν πας Sambas κάτω στην πιάτσα και 'ρθείς με το καλό
Τις προφορές σαμπλάρεις και μπαίνεις στο χορό
Σαμπάρεις. 



daeman said:


> ...
> Επειδή σαμπλάρει τον «Ακροβάτη» των Χαΐνηδων (η φράση στο 3:20). Μια αδυναμία στον Βελουχιώτη την έχουν οι Social Waste.





sarant said:


> ...
> προβάρω
> σολάρω
> ...





cougr said:


> ... μιξάρω ... ντουμπλάρω ... ραπάρω ... ρεμιξάρω ... τριμάρω ... τριπάρω ... χιπχοπάρω





daeman said:


> ...
> μπιτάρω (μουσ.), μπιτάρισμα
> ...





daeman said:


> And the rhythm section:
> 
> μπασάρω, μπασάρισμα (μουσ., ακουστ.)
> ρολάρω, ρολάρισμα (μουσ.)
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> λουπάρω, λούπες, λουπάρισμα (που χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά στην πιάτσα, ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτά τα κόλπα γίνονται με τον ήχο)
> ...





nickel said:


> Σιγά τη λίστα. Πεντέξι κομμάτια έχει σε λούπα. ...





crystal said:


> Με ξετρελαίνει η λούπα. ...





stathis said:


> ... (Όντως, η λούπα είναι εξωφρενικά κολλητική!)





Palavra said:


> Οπότε, δεν θα σας ενοχλούσε να τα δείτε γραμμένα έτσι σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο; Ρωτάω γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι όροι της σύγχρονης μουσικής είναι αγγλικά δάνεια και παρόλο που κάποιοι έχουν αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά, είναι τόσο δύστροπες που δεν μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις εύκολα. Προς το παρόν, ας πούμε, γράφω _λούπα_, _σκατ_, _ντουμπλάρω_ και άλλα παρόμοια.



Σε λογοτεχνικό θα με ενοχλούσε να τα δω _αλλιώς_, ιδίως όταν το πρωτότυπο τα γράφει έτσι απλά, σε καθημερινή χρήση. 
Σε τεχνικό κείμενο... είναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά και πάλι κατά περίπτωση.



daeman said:


> ...
> In deep but still scatting.





nickel said:


> Δύστροπες; Θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο να πούμε ότι η επίσημη ελληνική είναι «δειγματοληπτημένα».



Δειγματοβαρεμένα Δείγματα βαρεμένων. Άσε που η _δειγματοληψία _και ο _ρυθμός _της έχουν άλλη σημασία, τεχνική, στις ηχογραφήσεις, επομένως, και να μην ήταν δύσχρηστος ο όρος κι εντελώς αταίριαστος για το ύφος του _σαμπλαρίσματος_, θα ήταν αμφίσημος σ' αυτόν τον τομέα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

...


daeman said:


> ...
> πριμάρω (_ακουστ., μουσ.,_ βγάζω πρίμα, ήχο σε υψηλές συχνότητες), πριμάρισμα. ΑΝΤ μπασάρω
> 
> _Αν θέλεις με πριμάρεις
> ...



Ο Μπουμπούνας - Νικόλας Άσιμος






Αφότου στέριωσε κι αυτός ο μπαγλαμάς 
Απόμεινε απ’ το περιθώριο ο κιμάς 
Όπως εκείνοι οι παλιοί φουτουριστές 
Ας ξεκλειδώσουμε τις κούφιες μας στιγμές


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 1, 2015)

daeman said:


> Ποντάρω τα ρέστα μου τσιτάροντας τον Ντόμινο που προμοτάρει τον Π2. :up:
> 
> Σαμπλάρω από τη Λεξιλογία και μιξάρω



Αφού λοιπόν σαμπλάρεις, μιξάρεις και ποστάρεις
ωραία τραγουδάκια και όχι καμιά σούπα,
ας «δειγματίσουμε» κι εμείς -κι ελπίζω να γουστάρεις-
3 ντοκουμέντα ηχητικά, αφιέρωμα στη _λούπα_






State of Da Boom - Δολοφόνος Λούπα






Χατζηφραγκέτα - Λούπα (όλο το άλμπουμ) 






Άσε τη λούπα να γυρνά - Λόγος Γένεσις


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2015)

Μπράβο, βρε Δαιμάνε, είσαι θησαυρός!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Έκαστος εις το είδος του. Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, π.χ., θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτείς αυτούς τους μουσικούς:


Εννοούσα ότι τους λέω «χτύπο», μου λένε τι είναι αυτό, τους εξηγώ, γελάνε και μου λένε «α, εμείς αυτό το λέμε _μπιτ_» :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2015)

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως μια λογοτεχνική μετάφραση δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος στίβος για χρήση μεταφρασμένης ορολογίας εκεί που όλοι χρησιμοποιούν μια ξένη λέξη. Αν η πιάτσα λέει "μπιτ" και "σαμπλάρω", αυτά θα βάλω και στη μετάφραση. Αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση εγχειριδίου, πάλι θα έβαζα την ξένη λέξη σε παρένθεση, επειδή πολλές φορές τα εγχειρίδια μοιάζουν με κινέζικα, ακριβώς επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη που ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2015)

«Κέλευσον αυτοίς αλβανιστί ίνα σωθώμεν!» ;)


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εννοούσα ότι τους λέω «χτύπο», μου λένε τι είναι αυτό, τους εξηγώ, γελάνε και μου λένε «α, εμείς αυτό το λέμε _μπιτ_» :)



Όταν έγραφα αυτό, δεν είχα δει την παραπάνω απάντηση (μου απαντούν, άρα υπάρχω) :)


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 12, 2016)

.....
Definition of _Sampling _@ 3:57


----------

